# AFX Clear Window Datsun



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

Does anybody have any info on this truck?

CLEAR WINDOW? with numbers weld / heat points look factory.

I could not find anything in page 116-117 in Bob Beers book?

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

There are a few on the Bay.They all seem to have green glass in them and #211

Here is one on the Bay.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AFX-BUTTERN...320882458976?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item4ab615c160

>Tom<


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

I'm 99-percent sure the clear window version only came in a special "Simoniz" promotional set. I believe the set came with two identical trucks with stickers that you had to apply yourself. I remember seeing pics of the set somewhere, but I couldn't find any after a quick search. I have one of the clear-window trucks (but no stickers) and I know they are pretty rare, although not many people know to look for them.


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*Clear Datsun...*

I'll follow Kraz on that one. Not sure if it was a Simoniz or not, but I am pretty confident it was set only. I have one too, runner but complete and unbroken... no stickers though to verify.

-Marc and Marcus


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*window*

Hello cw that is an afx truck and they came with green glass i have the glass it is green hope this helped u out.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

cwbam said:


> Does anybody have any info on this truck?
> 
> CLEAR WINDOW? with numbers weld / heat points look factory.
> 
> ...


 
From everything I have been able to find on the clear glass no numbers yellow Datsun trucks is they are indeed from the promotional sets.

As mentioned, this is one of those "oddities" as they are difficult to find, but usually not more in price than a standard yellow Datsun Truck when you do finally find one.

As a side note, they did make a no numbers yellow Datsun, but with tinted glass.


-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

That one sure looks to be an original. The delicate touch on the masks is EXTREMLY difficuly to duplicate.

Just for the permanent record, and mind you, my memory is failing....

"I picked a bad time to quit sniffing glue" (Loydd Bridges-Airplane)

...but didnt Chris Rolph do a run of Datsun p/u's with clear glass...?

Seems like I 'member sumting like dat.


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

The pickups I've seen don't normally interest me but that one looks so nice in plain yellow. Great find.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> That one sure looks to be an original. The delicate touch on the masks is EXTREMLY difficuly to duplicate.
> 
> Just for the permanent record, and mind you, my memory is failing....
> 
> ...



Cris Rolph "Dragula" DID cast them, Bill. he cast in blue and Orange
and I believe he cast glass for them also in clear resin. I know he
was hunting for front chrome for them for a while.


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

What happened to Dragula? He was going to sell me some slim lines. After a few pms back and forth and a year I gave up.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

dunno?

Dragula Elder Statesman

 joined06-27-2003 Last logged in 10-03-2011


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Call me...859-356-1... 
Some may remember...RM


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I did do a run of those,some with clear glass and some with factory glass from dearly departed originals.Im still around,like a bent penny i keep turning up.Hope everyone is doing great and safe and sound.
Chris


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Dragula said:


> I did do a run of those,some with clear glass and some with factory glass from dearly departed originals.Im still around,like a bent penny i keep turning up.Hope everyone is doing great and safe and sound.
> Chris


 
Very nice to see you still perusing the boards Chris - Welcome back, stay for a bit.


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

good to see you around dragula.sent you a pm.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

I have an AFX Datsun yellow and Black pickup with clear Glass. I do not remember any promotional purchase to get it, may still have a box for it. Bought it Brand new a couple of years ago.

Rob


----------



## madsapper (Jan 25, 2001)

Dragula said:


> I did do a run of those,some with clear glass and some with factory glass from dearly departed originals.Im still around,like a bent penny i keep turning up.Hope everyone is doing great and safe and sound.
> Chris


Glad your still around.

I have a clear glass original as well, I think I got it in trade here...


----------

